# Leicester area support group?



## Neonpossum (Aug 13, 2021)

Hey all, just wondering if there are any meet-ups/support groups in the Leicester city or Leicestershire area? I can't seem to find anything and it would be nice meeting other people with T1D in real life.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 20, 2021)

Have you tried searching here @neopossum ?






						Local support groups
					

If you or a family member has diabetes, it's often helpful to meet other people who are going through the same thing at our diabetes support groups.




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				




Leicester Diabetes Centre is very well regarded, with some high profile clinicians, with international reputations, certainly in terms of T1.

Hope you can find a suitable local group. Or maybe even start one?!


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 29, 2021)

Neonpossum said:


> Hey all, just wondering if there are any meet-ups/support groups in the Leicester city or Leicestershire area? I can't seem to find anything and it would be nice meeting other people with T1D in real life.



Neopossum, have you asked about this at your hospital clinic?  Both main Leicester hospitals have groups spinning off out of them.  I'm not too sure what sort of proportion of T1 adult groups exist, but I do know of at least 3 for young people, including one choir and a sports based group.

I am in Leicestershire, but our group has the majority of its' members being T2, although we do have T1s.


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 29, 2021)

The MyDesmond program is from the Leicester diabetes centre but that is mainly aimed at Type 2 or prediabetes.
People can be referred to that if their local health authority subscribes to it.
They are offering a new free course for anyone, as I read it.
This is a free online course from the University of Leicester. https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/reversing-diabetes-fact-or-fiction


----------

